# TV-Kolumne „Wetten, dass...?“Wetten, dass wir Gottschalk vermissen werden ?



## Mandalorianer (9 Okt. 2011)

*TV-Kolumne „Wetten, dass...?
“Wetten, dass wir Gottschalk vermissen werden ?*

Die Scheidung von Michelle Hunziker ist öffentlich eingeleitet. Für alle anderen bleibt Thomas Gottschalk 
der Familien-Fernseh-Rauschgold-Engel, der es seinem Nachfolger nicht leicht machen wird.​

Ganz frisch hat Hape Kerkeling in einem Interview verraten, dass er bereits für sich entschieden hat, ob er künftig „Wetten, dass...?“ moderieren wird. Ob seine Entscheidung eher mit einem „J“ anfängt oder mit einem „N“, will er weiter für sich behalten. Wenn er aber gleichzeitig schon sagt, dass das ZDF die Entscheidung im November bekannt geben wird, bleiben wenige Fragen offen. Außer der einen: Wird Hape können, was Tommy kann?

*Das schönste „R“ des deutschen Fernsehens*

Thomas Gottschalk macht es seinem Nachfolger nicht leicht. Seinem Sender auch nicht. Am wenigsten leicht macht er es dem schönsten rollenden „R“des deutschen Fernsehens, Michelle Hunziker. Doch dazu später. „Das ZDF ist besorgt“, sagt Gottschalk gleich in der Ouvertüre, „dass ich das ganze Format zu Grabe trage.“ Es klingt ein klein wenig hoffnungsfroh.
Der Abschiedsschmerz wird kunstvoll zelebriert. Gottschalk dankt artig, dass das Publikum ihn auf seine „Abschiedstournee“ begleitet. Monika Gruber, die bayerische Kabarettistin, die zunehmend auch Restdeutschland erobert, wirft die Frage auf, was passieren würde, wenn Michelle Hunziker „Wetten, dass...?“ allein weiterregieren werde. Das Publikum applaudiert freudig. Thomas Gottschalk freudlos. Überhaupt macht er immer wieder deutlich: Ich Star, du Sidekick. Alles, was sie sagt, lässt er ins Leere laufen. Und er kommandiert sie öffentlich herum: „Michelle, du kannst abräumen“, sagt er zu ihr. Hunziker, fahr schon mal den Wagen vor. Das Ende einer zumindest von seiner Seite kaum geliebten TV-Beziehung ist eingeläutet.

*Der Stillbusen in der Bluse*

Die Couch-Kartoffeln sind freundlich. Sarah Connor erzählt, dass vom Stillbusen die Bluse spannt. Sie plaudert über die fünf Wochen alten Tochter Delphine, und erträgt gefasst Thomas Gottschalks Scherz: „Ein Sohn hätte dann Mattjes geheißen.“ Rowan „Mr. Bean“ Atkinson, Michael „Bully“ Herbig und Peter „Tabaluga“ Maffay werben für ihre nächsten Projekte. Joss Stone zeigt, dass „Talk to me Like Lovers Do“ vor großem Publikum auch intim zu singen ist.

*Schlucken und Känguruh-Springen*

Die echten Stars sind die Wettkandidaten. Michael aus München scheitert daran, im Klimmzug 30 Neger-Mohren-Schaumküsse zu verzehren. Und nimmt dabei mehr Kalorien zu sich, als er verbraucht. Ein Felix betätigt sich als Rolltreppen-Radler. Kevin erkennt seine Freunde an ihren Schluckgeräuschen. Amadei lässt sich von Erfolgsreiterin Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum im Springparcours über zehn Hindernisse nur um eine Sekunde abhängen. Mr. Wyte kommt aus Australien, um als menschliches Känguruh über 20 Gymnastikbälle zu springen; er scheitert bei der 15. Landung. Am Ende wird der Sekunden-Verlierer Amadei zum Wettkönig gekürt, zu Recht.

*Der Kleinste ist der größte Held*

Der Held ist der elfjährige Hagen, der von 100 Songs der Altrocker AC/DC fünf an Kurz-Gitarren-Riffs erkennt, selbst an der E-Gitarre den „Highway to Hell“ entlangschrammt und erkennbar das Zeug hat zum „Wetten, dass…?“-Nachfolger 2021. Da kullern im Publikum die Tränen von Mutti und Vati. Und die ganze Familie zu Hause freut sich, dass die große Samstagabend-Show vielleicht doch ihre Zukunft hat. Erst mit Hape, dann mit Hagen.

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Okt. 2011)

ja ,Gollum wir werden Gottschalk vermissen.
Aber für Hagen wird es leider zu spät sein wenn er soweit ist die Show zu "Rocken" denn dann hat Hape ( wenn er das wirklich übernimmt)
die Alte Dame der Deutschen Unterhaltung mit schwung vor die Wand gefahren.​


----------



## sylverknight (9 Okt. 2011)

sehr schön danke


----------



## Franky70 (10 Okt. 2011)

Hape...ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht.
Klar ist er witzig und schlagfertig...hmm...naja, mir fällt aber auch niemand besseres ein.
Wenn er es machen will, hat er eine Chance verdient. 
Schau mer mal.


----------

